# CANNONDALE Super V600



## KingCAZAL (9. Mai 2008)

verkaufe hier mein heiss geliebtes CANNONDALE SUPER V600, weil ich mir einen Crossmax SLR LRS gönnen musste für die anderen bikes.

schlagt zu  

hier ist es 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------

